# miui like dialer



## zcher82 (Jul 30, 2011)

hi all. i'm relatively new to customizing my phone, but i've learned a lot and have really enjoyed the entire process. i am currently running CM7. i was wondering if there's a dialer like the one in MIUI rom, specifically the "contacts" page, where on the right side, the alphabet is listed vertically, allowing the user to jump to a specific letter by pressing on it as opposed to only being able to scroll (which is the only option in CM7 i believe. i tried MIUI, and although it's a great looking rom with plenty of features and support, it's just too similar to the iphone layout, which i'm not interested in. i don't think the specific "phone/contacts" feature i'm inquiring about is exclusive to MIUI, but it's the first example i could think of. thanks to anyone who can help.

*ironically enough, the vertical alphabet strip is present in the messenger app for CM7.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out Go dialer. Its on the market.


----------

